# Anyone built a basement?



## peelabee (14 Apr 2010)

Anyone out there had a basement constructed under their house or garden? Don't have much space on the side to extend and love the area so was wondering about basement. Would love to hear from anyone who has had this done or explored this avenue. Why are they not very common this part of the world? Would it be easier under the garden cos of foundations of house? We are on a corner site with large front/side garden.
Many thanks for any information.
Peelabee


----------



## onq (14 Apr 2010)

The first question to ask is "what do you want the space for?"
You may find that basement will not provide for your needs at all.

One strategy with corner sites is to review what others with similar have built over the years.
Most will be unimaginative solutions but some may be unusual and worthy of your time.
If you build a basement you will tend to run into the perennial problems of groundwater, damp, subsidence, services, risk of flooding and a poor quality of space.
You need a very bold and imaginative solution to develop a basement space well.

Perhaps you should consider building forward of the existing building line, adding a double height bay window coming out a metre or more will add significantly to the amenity if the existing house on two levels and will probably cost less than a basement.

FWIW

ONQ.


----------



## tenchi-fan (14 Apr 2010)

Traditionally in Ireland damp would be a big problem. Next, you're losing out on light. Plumbling might come into it (existing pipes). And of course structural damage might occur digging so close to an existing structure. Most of these problems are avoided with an attic conversion. 

If I was building a new house I'd probably put in a basement (wouldn't it be cool having an underground carpark, or cinema!)


----------



## anthony 1 (14 Apr 2010)

we quoted for a basement a year ago, having done alot of research around this issue we found it is very possible using an imaginative architect to build a very useable basement.. you need to have the space fitted with pumps that kick in to extract excess water into the main drain but this would all be allowed for in the architects drawings..look up outside basements in google images perhaps to get some idea's of previous jobs.. techni fan i agree it would be cool to have an underground cinema or the likes ...


----------

